# Europe Reviews for May 2007



## Keitht (May 6, 2007)

Club Sunterra at Cala de Mar, Spain

Review by Roy D Warner

Club Abbazia, Hungary 

Review by Joe & Peggy Shafer


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2007)

Seasons at Laugharne Park, Wales

Review by Philip Daniel


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2007)

Royal Regency, nr Paris, France

Review by Marty & Carmel Etzel


----------



## Keitht (May 10, 2007)

Sanctum, London, England

Review by Nancy Webster

First review of this new resort


----------



## Keitht (May 22, 2007)

Timeshare Vaugrenier, France
Schloss Grubhof, Austria
Chateau Country Club de Tredion, France

Reviews by Carol & Milton Shaw

Trenython Manor and Country Club, England

Review by Pat & Ralph Lindsey

Broome Park, England

Review by Nancy Webster


----------



## Keitht (May 26, 2007)

Marriott's Club Son Antem, Mallorca, Spain

Marriott's Playa Andaluza, Spain

Reviews by Dennis & Linda McGinness


----------



## Keitht (May 29, 2007)

Residencial Cala Pi Nou, Mallorca, Spain

Review by Paula & Bill Derrington.


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2007)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Oberstaufen, Germany

MONDI-HOLIDAY Grundlsee, Austria

Reviews by Lawrence and Carla Melocik


----------

